# Von Cam live zu HP. Wie?



## xrax (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die Aufnahme meiner PC-Kamera live auf meiner HomePage einbinden. Also nicht eine Video aufnehmen,speichern auf Server ablegen, sondern so dass mans ebend live sehen kann.
Was brauche ich dafür?
Spezielle Server, Software Client-/Serverseitig?

Kennt sich damit jemand aus?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Beste Grüße
xrax


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Die Software dafür muss bei dir auf dem PC installiert werden. Auf dem Webserver werden oftmals nur einige statische Dateien abgelegt (html, Java etc...) welche dann den Clientseitigen teil enthalten.
Viele Webcams haben bereits die passende Software dafür im Lieferumfang dabei.

Ein Beispiel für so eine Software (die ich selbst nie getestet habe) http://www.visiongs.de/de/download.html und http://www.webcam-software.de/deutsch/
Ansonsten soll es auch mit dem VLC Player gehen.

Grüße, Andy


----------

